# Puzzle One, a 2D permutation puzzle sandbox



## Portponky (Dec 21, 2016)

A few years ago, I made a 2D permutation game. I've updated it recently and put it on Steam Greenlight. A Steam version could have some nice additional features, such as global/friends leaderboards and workshop integration. I aim to sell it for a budget price.







Choose a puzzle, scramble it and use the handles to rotate the marbles until it's solved. Come up with algorithms and moves to help, just like in the 3D puzzles. The game tracks time and provides averages, best and worst times, and it can add DNFs. It can also track fewest moves.

With your help, it can be greenlit and made available on Steam in early 2017. Vote now! Or don't, it's up to you. But it would be nice to see some twisty puzzle stuff on Steam.

I'd be interested to hear your thoughts, as well as suggestions for features. I value the input of people here because this game is made for people like you. Thanks for reading.


----------



## vm70 (Dec 24, 2016)

This looks great! How much will it cost?


----------



## Portponky (Dec 24, 2016)

It'll be budget price, so under $2.


----------

